# Bluetooth doesn't work



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello, 

I don't manage to make my bluetooth work. Let me show you the output of various commands: 

`#usbconfig`

```
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <product 0x0020 vendor 0x8087> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.2: <product 0x0020 vendor 0x8087> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.3: <Sony Visual Communication Camera Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
[B]ugen0.4: <Broadcom Bluetooth Device Broadcom Corp> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON[/B]
ugen1.3: <USB 2.0 Reader Generic> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

`#dmesg`

```
[...]
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.4: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus0
[B]ubt0: <Broadcom Corp Broadcom Bluetooth Device, class 224/1, rev 2.00/5.96, addr 4> on usbus0[/B]
ugen1.3: <Generic> at usbus1
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
[...]
```

`#/etc/rc.d/bluetooth start ubt0`
There is no output

I had in /boot/loader.conf: 

```
ng_ubt_load="YES"
```

Do you have any suggestions? 

Thanks

My laptop is a Sony VAIO, my FreeBSD version is 8.2.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2011)

When in doubt, consult the handbook: 31.4 Bluetooth


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure, that's why I'm writing this post. The instructions of the Handbook don't work for me. I don't have similar outputs.


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Let me give you three other outputs : 

`# ngctl li`

```
There are 8 total nodes:
  Name: btsock_l2c_raw  Type: btsock_l2c_raw  ID: 00000003   Num hooks: 1
  Name: btsock_sco      Type: btsock_sco      ID: 00000005   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ubt0hci         Type: hci             ID: 00000007   Num hooks: 3
  Name: btsock_hci_raw  Type: btsock_hci_raw  ID: 00000002   Num hooks: 1
  Name: ubt0l2cap       Type: l2cap           ID: 0000000b   Num hooks: 3
  Name: ngctl4071       Type: socket          ID: 00000011   Num hooks: 0
  Name: btsock_l2c      Type: btsock_l2c      ID: 00000004   Num hooks: 1
  Name: ubt0            Type: ubt             ID: 00000001   Num hooks: 1
```

`# ngctl stat ubt0:`


```
Status for "ubt0:":
Hook: hook
Task flags: 0
Debug: 3
CMD queue: [have:0,max:64]
ACL queue: [have:0,max:64]
SCO queue: [have:0,max:64]
```

`# ngctl stat ubt0hci:`

```
Status for "ubt0hci:":
bdaddr 90:0:4e:99:88:7b
Hooks  drv acl  raw
State  0x3
Queue  cmd:0
Buffer cmd:1,acl:8,8,1021,sco:1,1,64
```

I have already looked for solutions on the Handbook, forums and google with no success. Could you explain me why  /etc/rc.d/bluetooth seems to do nothing?


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Does someone can explain me why it doesn't work?


----------

